# dll



## mimiche95 (7 Février 2007)

salut a tous 

existe t'il une équivalence des fichier dll (pc) sur mac


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Février 2007)

mimiche95 a dit:


> salut a tous
> 
> existe t'il une équivalence des fichier dll (pc) sur mac


windows -> *.dll
linux -> *.so
mac os x -> *.dylib


----------



## ntx (7 Février 2007)

Sur Mac OSX, on trouve aussi des .so, mais le suffixe recommandé est .dylib.


----------

